# How many points for HEENT?



## AdamlShoop (Jun 18, 2011)

I am still a student, just learning E/M Physical examination.  I'm trying to find out, exactly, how many points this statement earns.  

HEENT: Moist mucous membranes in ENT with no retained secretions. 

I am sure this seems very simple to others, and most likely i am trying to overread something.  Thank you!


----------



## Melody Irvine (Jun 18, 2011)

*Heent*

Adam, HEENT will be the Anatomical area that is examined.  When is this listed you will give credit for the areas that are identified in the HEENT. This paticular statement I would give only 1 point for examination of mucuous membranes in 97 guidelines and Nose, Ears, Mouth and Throat body systemfor 95 guidelines.  They must be very specific in 97 examination as to what areas in HEENT were examined. Another example is Cardiovascular. If the doctor says Cardiovascular as the heading and says RRR for the heart you would get 1 point for ascultation of the heart and body system for 95.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AdamlShoop (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you so much, I appreciate you.


----------

